# My tegu won't eat fruit!



## Zhollend (Jul 26, 2015)

My tegu is about 4 weeks old now. I have offered him fruit many times but he has no interest in them. I've tried Strawberries, grapes, and kiwi. He does have a great appetite however, he loves pinkies, crickets and ground turkey all of which I lightly dust in calcium/vitamin D powder. Oddly he had no interest in super worms at all. Anyway will he be okay with out any fruit? Thanks in advance for any help offered!


 vitamin D powder. Oddly he had no interest in super worms at all. Anyway will he be okay with out any fruit? Thanks in advance for any help offered!


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Fruit not necessary. The rest sounds very good.


----------



## N8bub (Jul 27, 2015)

Little gu's often aren't interested in fruits and veggies, sounds like kids for that matter! Anyway don't give up, try very small amounts mixed with ground turkey. Veggies are good roughage and will help keep your buddy hydrated. He might be 6 mos to a year before real interest occurs


----------



## Danya (Jul 31, 2015)

He will be totally fine without fruit. Fruit is not essential to their diet but I would continue to offer him various fruits (like grapes, blueberries, soft melon) to see if he eventually likes any of them if anything for the water content.


----------

